# Eco-"Complete Success"...?



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

4 days I ago I changed over my 10 gallon tank from regular gravel to Eco-Complete. I removed the fish and plants, and drained all but 1" of water. There was a good deal of "mulm" that settled to the bottom. Then I dumped the EC in over the mulm/water. I replanted, (ludwigia, anubias, java fern) and after it settled put the fish back in.

Now, the plants look better then they ever have, only 4 days later. The ludwigia's colors are more brilliant, the side shoots, which were an off-white before, are now a lush green. 

The Anubias leaves look much healthier, and the Java Fern, which a few days ago looked very sick, is now also a lush green. 

I understand that going from a green/white/blue gravel to all black will make some colors stand out more, but it seems that in only a few days the plants have become ten times healthier then before.  

Just wanted to share in case anybody was debating on using EC....


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh excellent! I'm switching to Eco-Complete next week when I move. It's good to hear that your plants are doing so well.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thats nice, congratulation!!!:clap2: Eco-complete and Flourite are still the best in a planted tank


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have nothing but good things to say about Eco complete and flourite. The nice black color, and even the rinsing with flourite is worth it all. Makes for a great planted aquarium.

Not to mention the growth is also due to a good caretaker. Well done! 

-John N.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Aquariageek, great name by the way as my kids say I am morphing into something that loks like a plant. Have you seen the commercial for the chicken sandwich from I think, chick-fil-a, where the guy eats so many of them he starts to turn into a chicken and wakes up one morning with chicken feet? I will wake up some morning with roots growing out of my feet.... Just curious, did you consider trying any of the Amano aquasoils? I recently bought a relatively small amount of the amazonia soil both normal and powder to see how well it works. I have been using flourite and that has been an awesome substrate. Anyway, just curious because I looked at a bag of eco recently and really liked the texture and color. Darrell


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

dstephens said:


> Have you seen the commercial for the chicken sandwich from I think, chick-fil-a, where the guy eats so many of them he starts to turn into a chicken and wakes up one morning with chicken feet? I will wake up some morning with roots growing out of my feet....


No, I have not, but I think my girlfriend is sick and tired of hearing about my planted tank... plants, substrates, etc... she has got to be thinking "who cares?!!?"  



dstephens said:


> Just curious, did you consider trying any of the Amano aquasoils?


No, I didnt. I really never heard about them until now. It was between the EC and Flourite, and like you said, I liked the color and texture. Be sure to update on how you like the aquasoils though.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, i was surprise on my flourite, my flourite is still in the bucket and planning to put it on the tank after 4th of july, when i was fixing my equipment i was shocked on my flourite in the bucket there are 5 stem with leaves growing, at first i dont know where it came from, and i realized that when im washing my flourite im under a big tree at my backyard i think its the seed on the tree, i was just surprised that even land plants can grow on a flourite  , and now im wondering if the other seeds from the tree will grow when i alredy put it on the water.

:usa2: Happy 4th of July to everyone :usa2: :horn:


----------

